# jewellery designer jobs



## dipal (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi, i'm dipal, i am a jewellery designer by profession from india , i have done my bachelors in design from reputed university in india & have a 5 years of overall experience in jewellery industry , recently i saw jewellery designer occupation is listed on CSOL (consolidated skill occupation list) & i am very much interested in migrating to australia, but i dont know how & where can i find sponsorships from employer or states for this? can anyone please guide me on this?

thanks


----------



## dipal (Sep 3, 2013)

please replyy


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

Someone will reply if they know the answer.


----------

